# litelcon et plusieurs utilisateurs



## Djangonico (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, et d'ores et déjà mes excuses si ma question a fait l'objet d'une réponses, mais j'ai cherché (mal, répondrez-vous...) et je n'ai rien trouvé.
Je voudrais customiser mon desk, mes icônes, etc... et me suis procuré litelcon. Après modification d'une icône dossier, celle-ci a été changée aussi sous la session de ma femme, qui n'en veut point. 
Comment donc n'effectuer que des changements pour ma session?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)

salut, 

le fait est que, si tu changes les icônes sous ton compte admin principal, elles sont changées sur toutes les sessions et deviennent les icônes "par défaut."

je pense que l'idéal serait qu'elle utilise LiteIcon sur sa session pour les modifier à sa guise (si c'est possible, je sais pas car j'utilise que ma session en tant qu'administrateur). 

elle peut toujours faire le test, ça ne coute rien


----------



## Djangonico (11 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'essayer la manip depuis sa session. Litelcon demande que je m'identifie comme admin, du coup ce qui change chez elle change chez moi, et c'est donc le même problème.
Il faut que je trouve autre chose...
merci quand même.


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)

Bah dans ce cas là, aucune idée :mouais:


----------



## zep3 (11 Juin 2009)

Tu as essayer avec CandyBar qui est plus complet mais payant, tu peux l'essayer en version d'essai: http://www.panic.com/candybar/

Je l'ai acheté a sa sortie et depuis pas je ne suis pas déçu de mon achat de plus le prix est en dollard 29 $ US = 20,6626291 

bon courage


----------



## BS0D (11 Juin 2009)

zep3 a dit:


> Tu as essayer avec CandyBar qui est plus complet mais payant
> 
> je ne suis pas déçu de mon achat



CandyBar et LiteIcon font basiquement LA MÊME CHOSE. Je vois pas en quoi CB règlerait le problème... ni l'intérêt d'acheter une app 20 alors qu'il existe un équivalent gratuit.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Il faut le faire manuellement alors (voir les sujets au dessus).


----------



## Djangonico (11 Juin 2009)

Je peux toujours essayer en effet avec la démo (je comptais tester de toute façon) après je verrai  si la dépense se trouve justifiée...
Mais je trouve bien étonnant cette contradiction entre des possibilités de multi-utilisateurs faisant  d'un même mac un mac perso et l'impossibilité (peut-être pas absolue j'espère) d'icônifier comme on veut ! 
à suivre


----------



## Djangonico (12 Juin 2009)

Bon, avec candybar demo j'ai le même problème.
Pas grave, je vais le faire avec pomm i, tranquille pépère pour mon bureau.


----------



## zep3 (13 Juin 2009)

Avec CandyBar, j'ai un galerie d'icônes bien rangé et j'ai juste a faire deux clics pour changer mes icônes, après chacun fait ce qu'il veut.

Je ne travaille pas pour Panic.


----------



## BS0D (13 Juin 2009)

zep3 a dit:


> Avec CandyBar, j'ai un galerie d'icônes bien rangé et j'ai juste a faire deux clics pour changer mes icônes, après chacun fait ce qu'il veut.
> 
> Je ne travaille pas pour Panic.



t'as pas dû comprendre le problème du topic... on s'en fout un peu que tu fais ça en 2 clics, c'est le cas de tout possesseur de candybar. 

notre ami arrive simplement pas à modifier les icones systeme sur une autre session que la sienne, pour que chaque utilisateur ait ses propres icones.


----------



## Djangonico (13 Juin 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> t'as pas dû comprendre le problème du topic... on s'en fout un peu que tu fais ça en 2 clics, c'est le cas de tout possesseur de candybar.
> 
> notre ami arrive simplement pas à modifier les icones systeme sur une autre session que la sienne, pour que chaque utilisateur ait ses propres icones.



voilà...


----------

